# Havergal Brian's Gothic Symphony at the Proms



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Last night it had its first full performance in the UK since 1980. It's already in Wkipedia:

*The work was performed at the Proms on 17 July 2011 under Martyn Brabbins, with Susan Gritton soprano, Christine Rice mezzo-soprano, Peter Auty tenor, Alastair Miles bass, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra Youth Chorus, Eltham College Boys' Choir, Southend Boys' and Girls' Choirs, Bach Choir, BBC National Chorus of Wales, Brighton Festival Chorus, Côr Caerdydd, Huddersfield Choral Society, London Symphony Chorus, BBC Concert Orchestra and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales. The performance sold out on the first day of ticket sales. It was enthusiastically received by the audience, with noisy applause (even by Proms standards) lasting several minutes.*

Reviewed in the Telegraph:

*http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...rians-Gothic-Symphony-Albert-Hall-review.html*


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Last night it had its first full performance in the UK since 1980. It's already in Wkipedia:
> 
> *The work was performed at the Proms on 17 July 2011 under Martyn Brabbins, with Susan Gritton soprano, Christine Rice mezzo-soprano, Peter Auty tenor, Alastair Miles bass, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra Youth Chorus, Eltham College Boys' Choir, Southend Boys' and Girls' Choirs, Bach Choir, BBC National Chorus of Wales, Brighton Festival Chorus, Côr Caerdydd, Huddersfield Choral Society, London Symphony Chorus, BBC Concert Orchestra and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales. The performance sold out on the first day of ticket sales. It was enthusiastically received by the audience, with noisy applause (even by Proms standards) lasting several minutes.*
> 
> ...


Wow, I wonder if this was recorded...?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Wow, I wonder if this was recorded...?


I have just listened to the performance streamed on the internet (available for another 6days on http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b012lkly) and thought it was magnificent (whatever the debated shortcomings of the piece). The broadcast was recorded in audio only and the Havergal Brian Society is trying to reach a licencing agreement with the BBC to issue it on CD.

However (and this is almost unbelievable), as important an event as this was publicised to be, the BBC decided neither to televise the concert (even though they have committed to televise 2 concert per week during the festival; this wasn't one of them!) nor video record it for future broadcast or issue on DVD/Blu-ray. What **** made THAT decision?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Delicious Manager said:


> I have just listened to the performance streamed on the internet (available for another 6days on http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b012lkly) and thought it was magnificent (whatever the debated shortcomings of the piece). The broadcast was recorded in audio only and the Havergal Brian Society is trying to reach a licencing agreement with the BBC to issue it on CD.
> 
> However (and this is almost unbelievable), as important an event as this was publicised to be, the BBC decided neither to televise the concert (even though they have committed to televise 2 concert per week during the festival; this wasn't one of them!) nor video record it for future broadcast or issue on DVD/Blu-ray. What **** made THAT decision?


I'd imagine any live performance of this MASSIVE piece SHOULD be filmed! After all, I am sure seeing it is as much a part of the experience as hearing it. Considering it quickly sold out should have been a big enough inidcator that this is a performance a lot of people would want to see.

I do not understand that at all.

I will check out the link you provided. Thanks!


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

I was there! Leaning on the gallery just to the left of centre. Amazing concert on so many levels. Love this work. Had huge smile on my face through some moments.


----------

